# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  صلاة الاستغفار للفرج ،،،

## سيناريو

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


روي عن الامام الصادق عليه السلام :
*إذا رأيت في معاشك ضيقاً وفي أمرك إلتياتاً فأنزل حاجتك بالله تعالى وجل, ولاتدع صلاة الإستغفار.*
*وهي ركعتان تفتح الصلاة وتقرأ الحمد وإنِِا أنزلناه مرة واحدة في كل ركعة ثم تقول بعد القراءة (أستغفر الله) خمسه عشرة مره ثم تركع وتقولها عشراً على هيئة صلاة جعفر يصلح الله لك شأنك كله إن شاءالله .*
*ومن أفضل ما يقصد لقضاء الحاجة التوسل بالرسول الأعظم وصوم ثلاثة أيام في المدينة المنورة ، والأحوط أن يكون ذلك في خصوص أيام الأربعاء والخميس والجمعة.*

*ملاحظة : وهذه أمور مجربه وبحمد الله بها تيسرت قضاء الحاجات .*


*والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق والمرسلين محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
*لاتنسونا من الدعاء*
*اختكم / سيناريو**
*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو سيناريو

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وقضاء الله حوائجنا وحوائجكم بجاه محمد وال محمد 

رحم الله والديش في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*رحم الله والديكِ وجزاكِ الله خيراا*
*ربي يقضي حاجتنا وحاجاتكم بحق محمد وآله*
*دمتي بوود عزيزتي*
*تحيااتي*

----------

